# Coding for nursemaid's elbow



## abelleza

If a patient came in for left nursemaid's elbow in the morning and reduction was done then came back in the evening for right nursemaid's elbow and reduction was done by a different provider. What is the best way to code this?


----------



## jdibble

Are you asking about the CPT coding or coding an E/M visit? Is this for the doctor or a facility?

For the CPT code, I would code 24640-LT for the first visit and 24640-59-RT for the second visit.


----------

